# Mid IA



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Extreme fog delayed start until 10 a.m. or so.

Open-triple with 2 retireds. Long gun down the middle thrown left at approx 325 yards. Line to the long retired is through water up front, then cut the corner of a brushy area and angle across the field. Left gun thrown right at approx 250 yards. Line to left retired is open area to woody area, push off a small mound at about 50 yrds, more cover and keep going. Flyer shot (BOOM BOOM) to the right into water at about 20 yards. What little/occasional breeze we have is blowing across the left retired gun. If the dogs get a breeze, they wind the left retired--which a couple have done as the lost their way and went for the long retired as second bird. So far I've heard 4 pickups--listening from the parking lot. We've run about 10 dogs with one no-bird.

Qual is started, but am not there to provide details.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Ann the word I received is that there have been no BIG hunts on the flyer........and hopefully no EARLY hunts on it either!!:razz:

Aaron*


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Aaron Homburg said:


> *Ann the word I received is that there have been no BIG hunts on the flyer........and hopefully no EARLY hunts on it either!!:razz:*
> 
> *Aaron*


No big hunts whatsoever on that flyer! I believe we only had one early hunt (amazing), 11 or so pickups.

32 back for land blind on Sat. We finished running around 6 p.m. and the judges decided not to start the landblind.

Open callbks-unofficial--2 4 5 7 9 11 13 15 20, 22 through 28, 30 33 35 38 46, 47 through 51, 54 through 57 59 60.

I am pretty sure the Q ran the waterbllind, and didn't start the water marks. I'll see if I can get those callbks on Sat.


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Open landblind was a poison bird thrown to left. Past the poison bird on the left of the line to the blind, there was an inlet of water. The "perfect" line to the blind was to the left of a small bush that was at the end of that bush, with the dog disappearing into the inlet momentarily, and then popping out somewhere either on line or to the left. run, run, run and find the end. The end was hard to find in the early light, and became easier as the sun came up. We started on time today. It rained in the night, cooled things down so very little fog today.

Open callbacks after landblind 2 5 7 9 11 13 15 22 23 24 30 33 38 46 47 48 51 57 60. 19 dogs back to the waterblind.

Hot now, 80 and sunny and hazy/humid. Amateur has a baby pool for the dogs and they are HOT.

Amateur is a triple. Left bird/stand up at 250 yrds, thrown angle back left into a draw. Middle long retired at 325 yds thrown very sharp angle back left. Off to right, flyer shot to right. Dogs are hot and any with hunts are really hot. On left bird, dogs flare deep cover and hunt on top of the hill. On long retired, dogs don't punch deep enough and hunt. on flyer, there are hunts too.


----------



## Labhunter (Apr 30, 2008)

Anybody have any news on the derby?


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Go FC Rip. Back to back Open WINS. Congrats Jim Rip and the Buslers


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Rip won again, how awesome, congrats!


----------



## 2dogs (Oct 10, 2005)

Way to go RRRRRRFootball, James Beck and the Buslers. We knew that beautiful puppy was destined to be a champion! He has made his daddy proud.


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Any news on the Derby?

thanks,

Lesa


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Unofficial results.

DERBY
First #26 Colby/Christian Alt
Second #17 Frosty/Ed Krueger
Third #7 Ruff/Steve Blythe
Fourth #11 Treble/Jim Katusin
RJ #27 Mick/Dave Bezesky/Steve Blythe
Jams: #1Teka/Steve Blythe, #3 Quinn/Bobby George, #16 Keita/Charlie Hines/Scott Dewey

QUALIFYING
First #5 Lily/Bobby George
Second #20 Rainey/John Skibber
Third #11 Ruby/Rick Bullock/Joel Mangold
Fourth #26 Hannah/Steve Blythe
RJ #25 Callie/Lee Amundson
Jams: #9 Sam/Bobby George, #10 Red/Bruce Beier/Steve Blythe, #14 Jasper/Bobby George, #24 Bravo/Bobby George


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Amateur callbks to watermarks--12 dogs
RJAM 18 Cosmo/Phil Carson
4th--22 Thief/Dave Seivert
JAM--25 Regi/Bob Heise
JAM--Handle, 30 Blue/Jim Hurst
3rd--32 Taco/Loren Morehouse
JAM--33 Rumor/Steve Robbin
JAM--36 Hook/Loren Morehouse
2nd--40 Rebel/Jim smith
JAM--42 Inca/Steve Robbin
JAM--46 BeBe/Dave Harter
1st--NEW AFC, 47 Tess/John Skibber
JAM--52 Ace/Bob Heise

Am callback to waterblind--20 dogs--8 9 10 11 13 18 22 25 30 32 33 36 40 42 46 47 51 52 53 55. Start from back of dike, over road, cut small corner of water, get on peninsula and angle down peninsula past slip of water on the left staying on peninsula, into water on left and angle across to blind that was planted on shore edge.

Am callbacks to landblind--34 dogs--1 4 6 8 9 10 11 13 16 18 22 25 27 28 29 30 32 33 35 36 37 39 40 41 42 43 46 47 51 52 53 54 55 58. Double landblind. first blind was run to left of line towards deep cover, with bird just on edge of deep cover. Long blind was run through waist high cover. Distance through cover varied, depending on what line the dog took. The cover was cut like a dinner plate was laid down and trimmed around the edge. From the left of the line, there was short distance through the cover. As you looked to left and the curve of the cut, the distance through the cover was longer. Line through the cover towards the poison bird was about 30 yards and you couldn't see the dog until it popped out into the hayfield. The poison bird was short of and to the left of the left retired mark area. Once the dog passed the poison bird, it ran through the left retired fall area, and drove up the hill towards the blind. A couple of dogs got the poison bird. Some dogs took the short distance though the waist-high cover and ran left of the "proper" line to the blind. You had to trust that your dog would cast off the poison bird, or run by without picking it up.

We ran until it was pretty dark, with handler's option to continue running. Unfortunately, we ran out of daylight with 4 dogs to run. They ran on Sunday a.m. with the sun at their backs, and some dogs had difficulty seeing the handlers' casts.


----------



## Jason Brion (May 31, 2006)

Congrats to Christian Alt and Colby. Back-to-back wins! This puts Colby on the derby list with 12 pts in 5 starts I believe.

Congrats to the Buslers. Back-to-back wins!


----------



## DJSchuur (Dec 9, 2006)

any am result?


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

HiRollerlabs said:


> Amateur callbks to watermarks--12 dogs
> RJAM 18 Cosmo/Phil Carson
> 4th--22 Thief/Dave Seivert
> JAM--25 Regi/Bob Heise
> ...


Water triple with 2 retireds. We ran from the dike area in about the middle of the water that is down the road from the Long House--running to the west. Left long retired thrown right at far left corner of area. Right long retired thrown left sharp angle back (near parking lot) at far right corner of area. Flyer shot to right of line about 60 yards. Dogs did it. First couple of dogs, the wind was blowing from the south and the dogs winded the area where an Open mark had been thrown the day before as they headed for the long bird, and took a sharp left on the way to the left retired. After that, the wind chged to coming over the handlers' backs and the dogs did the left mark well. On the way to the right retired, there is a large/dark pumping station (used to pump the pond). Some dogs bailed out early at the pumping station vs. staying in the water all the way to the corner, and hunted or ran down the dike road to the bird.


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Congrats Bob, Ann & Regi and Jim & Blue!


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

sheriff said:


> Congrats to Christian Alt and Colby. Back-to-back wins! This puts Colby on the derby list with 12 pts in 5 starts I believe.
> 
> Congrats to the Buslers. Back-to-back wins!


Derby winner Colby is a great dog and Christian one of many truly nice people I've met playing this game.

Rip and fellow SVRC member Busler's are on a roll.

Also Eddie Krueger, Frosty on 2nd, Steve Blythe, Ruff 3rd, don't know these guys too well  and derby buddy Jim Katusin, Treble on his 4th. 

Congrats.


----------



## Shootin Blanks (Sep 14, 2009)

I thought Ammo was running in the Derby this weekend. Anyone know why he didn't make it?

"Shootin"


----------



## Nels (Feb 2, 2004)

Congrats to Christian on your Derby Win!!! Not bad for training by yourself.

Greg


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Ammo went to Bluegrass instead and she took 1rst place now having 113 points.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congratz to the Rock River Crew!!!! New AFC Tess o/h John Skibber 1st in the AM, Dave Sievert and Thief 4th in the AM, Steve Robben with 2 Jams in the AM! 

Also a congratz out to the Heise's and Phil Carson on their Jams!

Aaron*


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

Aaron Homburg said:


> *Congratz to the Rock River Crew!!!! New AFC Tess o/h John Skibber 1st in the AM, Dave Sievert and Thief 4th in the AM, Steve Robben with 2 Jams in the AM!
> 
> Also a congratz out to the Heise's and Phil Carson on their Jams!
> 
> Aaron*


DITTO!! Good showing again.

Congratulations to all!

JS


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Gongrats to my friend Ed Krueger on the second in derby with frosty. Hope you get the one more point you need for the list.

Dave Bezesky


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Buzz said:


> Gongrats to my friend Ed Krueger on the second in derby with frosty. Hope you get the one more point you need for the list.
> 
> Dave Bezesky


Mick did good job. Watched him hammer 3rd series in dark. No points for RJAM but in that field of dogs a good job indeed.


----------



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

Congratulations to John Skibber for his Am win with Tess, now with an AFC to match her FC title Additional kudos for John's second place in the Qual with Rainey. A very profitable weekend in Iowa for this Texas handler.

Congratulations also go out to Dave Seifert for his 4th place in the Am with his fine dog, Thief.


----------



## J Hoggatt (Jun 16, 2004)

Way to Go! Christian / Colby ---- 

Congratulations---


----------

